# Help needed



## postman (1 Jun 2021)

Two years ago I had to deweed in laws block driveway,on my hands and knees with a knife thingy,it took two three hour attacks to get it clean,that includes sweeping up.All the jobs for me seem to be big and long ,well I finished up with a bad wrist for over a week,well now it needs seeing to again and looks like muggins might be getting the job,so help needed,I need a weedkiller instead,so please give me the names of some weedkillers that actually work,some I could mix with water and spray from a watering can,rather than a gun type bottle.


----------



## snorri (1 Jun 2021)

I've been using ROUNDUP weedkiller. It comes in liquid form and has to be mixed with water. Probably best used with a sprayer, as the watering can would be wasteful- no point in spraying the blocks! Just buy a sprayer, the in-laws can afford it if they are not paying for your labour.
Today I have learned a new word, 'deweeed' that threw me for a bit.


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Jun 2021)

Glycophosphate such as roundup is effective. The health scares relate to professional users who get regularly soaked in industrial grade spray . I use it very occasionally, wear gloves, mask and avoid splashing or breathin in spray.
Recommended by environmentalists for creating wildflower meadows.


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Jun 2021)

You can get generic Glycophosphate weedkillers from trade suppliers - and places like Amazon - which is as effective as the brand names without the price tag.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jun 2021)

The problem with using weedkiller is that it does just what it says on the tin. The weeds get killed, but don't go anywhere. You just finish up with a load of dead weeds allover the driveway. You still have to get down and rake them out.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Jun 2021)

What you need is a Weed Burner 2000


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrPFNvWSVdA


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Jun 2021)

Salt and vinegar mixed in a squirty bottle and blasted on over a couple of dry days. So long as weeds are only grasses and other small annuals. Then sharp sand swept into all the cracks once any soil has been raked out and removed. Even with the weak Roundup you get a garden centres, you will still have to remove the soil from the places weeds are growing. Or brush in some camomile seeds and damp compost and seed mix and accept some green in summer months.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jun 2021)

I would spray with weed killer as mentioned above, leave the weeds to die off then get a (google it) block paving weeding tool to scrape out the dead weeds from the joints. These tools are great, no need to get on your hands and knees!


----------



## ianbarton (1 Jun 2021)

I use a mixture of Roundup (kills grass) and SBK weedkiller (kills just about everything but not grass).


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2021)

Pay the local kids a tenner to have a go?


----------



## sleuthey (1 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The problem with using weedkiller is that it does just what it says on the tin. The weeds get killed, but don't go anywhere. You just finish up with a load of dead weeds allover the driveway. You still have to get down and rake them out.


^^This. Do as last time but this time spray weed killer proactively to prevent doing it a 3rd time.


----------

